
LinkedIn’s Tips for Highly Effective Code Review - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/linkedin-code-review/?utm_content=buffer77b44&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
piotrkaminski
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15428277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15428277)

